# Heat seal embroidery not sticking on canvas boat bag



## Wearable art (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, Have been having issues with heat seal embroidery sticking to a boat canvas bag. I use 350 degrees and heavy pressure, but no matter how long I leave it, it does not stick. Any ideas why? Thank you


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Prepress the bag to remove any moisture first. Make sure there isn't a covering over the adhesive that needs to be peeled off first before application. If that doesn't fix it, call the people you got the patches from and ask them what gives.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Boat bags probably have a silicone based sealer on them.....Many will never stick.....Best to ask the supplier how the bags are finished.....


----------



## Wearable art (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you Loretta. Will have to contact the patch supplier. Thanks for responding


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wearable art said:


> Thank you Loretta. Will have to contact the patch supplier. Thanks for responding


the patch is not the problem... they are all made with a fairly standard hot melt adhesive... the bag is the problem.... call the bag people...


----------



## Wearable art (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you Royce, will do


----------

